# Please Guide about the Federal skilled worker program -Non express entery



## vijender (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear Members 

I have applied for Canadian Immigration under Federal Skilled worker program and 
1. Paid my application fee at the time of application submission 
2. Paid my RPRF ( right to Permanent Resident Fee ) at the time of Medical submission 
there after i got a mail regarding submission of my Passport to for visa stamping and got my visa stamped 
Q1. Is there any other Fee i have to pay to Canadian authorities apart from above mentioned fees
Q2. Now after Visa stamping what are the other formalities are required to perform on my side or this is done .
Please guide me

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you contacted CIC as to what further you need to do?

None of us work for CIC nor are we in a position to "guide" you through this process... if "guidance" is what you seek, then I suggest that you contact CIC directly, as they are the only ones who have the exact information that you seek.

Please keep in mind that it was a holiday weekend in Canada and the CIC offices won't open until after 17:30h IST tonight, at the earliest, and on top of that, they will have the backlog of all of the email inquiries that will have come in over the weekend to deal with, so I wouldn't expect an immediate response from them if you were to contact them this morning/afternoon.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Isn't all that information in the guide that you could download/print when you applied for FSW? At least, it was in there when we applied.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vijender said:


> Q1. Is there any other Fee i have to pay to Canadian authorities apart from above mentioned fees
> Q2. Now after Visa stamping what are the other formalities are required to perform on my side or this is done .



This info isn't available from GoC sources?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

vijender said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I have applied for Canadian Immigration under Federal Skilled worker program and
> 1. Paid my application fee at the time of application submission
> ...


 A1. No more fees after getting your passport stamped
A2. You need to visit Canada at the Port of Entry mentioned on your COPR document before the expiry of the visa stamped on your passport. More details should be given in the supplement sent out along with the stamped passport and COPR document by the CIC.


----------

